# Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello All

I am taking the Outback out of underground storage this week and I was wondering what is the 
best way to sanitize the fresh tank and water lines. I think I recall some older posts that referred
to a chlorine bleach and water solution but I can not recall the mxture ratio?? Any other methods?
Any ideas suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Planning on going out this weekend and I can not wait!!

Thanks

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

8 oz. of bleach to every 30 gallons, leave for 1-3 hours (longer is better) and then run through each faucet into the grey tank. Refill tank at least once and flush, twice maybe needed to get rid of any lingering order.


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

I will be sanitizing my fresh water tank for the first time in a couple weeks. I opened the manual this weekend to find information on this process.

I believe it stated 1/4 cup bleach for every gallon. That would be 2 oz. for every gallon or 80 oz. for 40 gallons. It went on to say 2.5 bottles (I assume 32 oz. botttles) for regular strength or less if ultra bleach.

It did sould like l lot.

Regards,

mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You guys are calling for a LOT of bleach. The OB manual says:

"Prepare a chlorine bleach solution of 1/4 cup to one gallon of water for EVERY 15 gallons of tank capacity. For example, use 2 3/4 gallons of the solution for a 40 gallon tank."

That means for every 30 gallons of water, you will use 1/2 cup.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I will start off with less bleach and work my way up as needed.


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank You for the information.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Think I'm gonna disinfect my tank by filling it with rum and taking my chances...


When and where....


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Think I'm gonna disinfect my tank by filling it with rum and taking my chances...


When and where....















[/quote]

I like Vancouver, and it's just a short drive North of us Jim. Hey, we could carpool! I'll drive on the way up, and you can be the designated driver







and get us home!


----------

